# Fursuiting with glasses



## Claribelle (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a really crappy eyesight and I cannot wear contacts, so I've been wondering for quite some time if some furries wore their glasses under their fursuit head? It would be possible to build a wider head I guess, but what about the ventilation? Foggy glasses suck so yeah... I was curious if anyone could tell me if it was possible to do?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 8, 2013)

It is possible. I've read that there are some makers that allow ventilation for fursuiters with glasses and they haven't had a problem. Something about leaving the mouth open at the head to allow ventilation. This was also brought up http://www.fogtech.com/fogtech.html


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah, you can but it's uncomfortable and it hurts.  One time I forgot my contacts and had no choice but to wear my glasses underneath the head.  My glasses didn't fog up because I ran out to a sports authority near the con I was at and bought an anti fog solution.  After about 45 minutes I was getting a bad sinus headache because my glasses were being pushed against my nose. It wasn't pleasant at all.  I guess you could ask the fursuit maker to leave extra room inside the head for your glasses.  It doesn't need to be wider, you just need some more room inside the head where your eyes and nose are.


----------



## kap (Aug 21, 2013)

Can't really help with how the head should be built, but the fog problem could be solved with simpler, cheaper methods. If you don't have other coatings on your glasses that you're afraid of messing up, then an easy solution is to get a bit of shaving cream and wipe it on the glass, then wipe off the excess (but do not rinse it off). It will leave a (clear) film behind that prevents water from depositing on top. You can test it out on a bathroom mirror while taking a hot shower; it won't fog. This trick actually works with pretty much any sort of soap; many scuba divers swish around a bit of bath soap in their goggles to prevent fogging. Shaving cream seems more convenient and easier to work with, though, because other liquid soaps can drip and you can end up with soap in your eyes.


----------



## Troj (Aug 21, 2013)

Growly wears his glasses OUTSIDE his suit head, and it looks distinct and charming.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 21, 2013)

It's possible to buy Sports Glasses, designed for comfort and protection during activities. They fit close to the face, and wouldn't bump around inside the head. Prescription swimming goggles might also be an option as they'd be less likely to fog up, but I'm just guessing here.


----------

